# Help with lighting



## james1725 (Mar 23, 2012)

I took this picture with a home made lightbox but for some reason there is still some dark spots. I dont have a light at the top

Is this because the lights im using is not bright enough or do I need to have a light at the top and sides.


----------



## HawksFeather (Mar 24, 2012)

From the shadows showing at the front corner, it looks like your lights are coming from behind the case on the left and right, shining forward.  This is not allowing light to hit the back wall of the light box.  The light at the top should (depending on where it is directed) light up the back and take out the edge shadows.

Jerry


----------



## 76winger (Mar 29, 2012)

It really depends on how many lights you have to work with. If only two, you'll want them to the sides, and a little higher than the object being photographed. Add a third light and generally you'll want it above the subject while the other two remain to the side and slightly above. A forth is usually not necessary, but sometimes comes in handy to provide extra illumination up front if the object is on the dark side.

I haven't found a single lighting setup that works for everything yet and doubt I will. Sometimes you just have to experiment in order to get good illumination without too much reflection.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

